# London & Manchester No Fees Demo, 29th January 2011.



## lopsidedbunny (Jan 10, 2011)

I figured that it's time for a new tread for x4 since the facebook site keeps being taken down.

http://anticuts.com/2010/12/20/a-two-of-two-demos-demonstrate-in-london-or-manchester-29-january/

Below is the part quoted article within the link.



> There has been some confusion in the student movement recently about the date 29 January. NCAFC is backing and helping to organise two mass student demonstrations against fees and cuts, one in London and one in Manchester. Here we explain why and advise activists on what to do on the day.
> 
> We are organising a demonstration in London for obvious reasons – because London is not only the biggest city and easily accessible, but the seat of political power. The Facebook event for this demo, which has already attracted over 3,000 attendees and seen 23,000 more invited so far, is here. This demo has also won support from many trade unionists including UCU (see here) and leaders of the GMB and Unite (see here and here.)
> 
> ...


----------



## shaman75 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, I'm going anyway (London)


----------



## shaman75 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 28, 2011)

Good luck to everyone out tomorrow - keep on keepin' on.


----------



## fiannanahalba (Jan 29, 2011)

It will be big. A good effective safety valve, let off a bit of steam, be seen to be doing something etc. There will be a bit of public disorder for the more spiky elements, but overall its as dangerous as a pondful of ducks and just more good old British Grand Old Duke of York marching.


----------



## grogwilton (Jan 29, 2011)

So do something else then. I'm leafletting council flats in the morning for an anti cuts meeting monday night in the local community centre, then heading on this.


----------



## fiannanahalba (Jan 29, 2011)

I think the EMA crowd is more militant than most, and their youth and lack of cynicism fuels it. Egypt has shown us street protest thats revolutionary, occupying and torching police stations etc sadly theres nothing on the left here that could think about it never mind do it. Lets go listen to some nice speeches from Tony or George or etcetc


----------



## grogwilton (Jan 29, 2011)

So will you be out today then showing the rest of us how it's done?


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 29, 2011)

He's a hard ira man he's above all that


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought he was more your Scottish Republican type.


----------



## love detective (Jan 29, 2011)

he's got a real sense of humour - which seems an increasingly rare thing on here these days


----------



## love detective (Jan 29, 2011)

_29/01/2011:Students round on NUS President, Aaron Porter and chant at him, accusing him of selling out. The NUS leader had to be lead to safety by police_

get the cunt!


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 29, 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## fiannanahalba (Jan 29, 2011)

love detective said:


> _29/01/2011:Students round on NUS President, Aaron Porter and chant at him, accusing him of selling out. The NUS leader had to be lead to safety by police_
> 
> get the cunt!


 

Lord Snooty lifted after grief from the Bash Street Kids.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2011)

fiannanahalba said:


> Lord Snooty lifted after grief from the Bash Street Kids.


Loving it!
Rarely has a man failed to rise to the occasion quite so miserably.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to the Manchester one now. Porter is going to get bottled.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 29, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Porter is going to get bottled.


 
#fail He's bottled it


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 29, 2011)

Mr.Bishie said:


> #fail He's bottled it


 
What? I've just got up sorry.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 29, 2011)

Ah right. We'll that's a shame I wanted a go.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 29, 2011)

BBCRadio4 reporting demonstrators calling for Aaron Porter to resign.


----------



## Riklet (Jan 29, 2011)

Bah, knee is buggered up and still sore, can't really walk on it easily, n didn't want to be hobbling about at the demo... my housemate has however gone, and seems to be having a good 'un.

Two texts to warm your cockles peeps...

"Just chased Aaron Porter around chanting at him"

aaand

"the guy from the NUS just got egged and booed off"

Nice one.  This is Manchester btw.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 29, 2011)

I can't make it today. I hope all is going well.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2011)

Here we go again. The traffic cams at Trafalgar Square have been pulled....


----------



## love detective (Jan 29, 2011)

this was meant to have been launched today but still not available

http://sukey.org/


----------



## love detective (Jan 29, 2011)

daily mail reporting racist attacks on porter!


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Accord to the sky new a 200 or so broke away from the march in Manchester and heading towards the town centre.

shoppers run shoppers


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Jan 29, 2011)

It's all on Sky!  They are all running


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Jan 29, 2011)

They are inside the shopping centre in Manchester!!!!!


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Shoppers fleeing!


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Jan 29, 2011)

They now outside the shopping centre


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Jan 29, 2011)

They are walking down some road in manchester


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Jan 29, 2011)

London demo outside the Egypt embassy, in Manchester protesters are all over the place police fighting.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 29, 2011)

The latest tweets from UCL Occupation
http://twitter.com/#!/UCLOccupation


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Another group of protester are heading towards the town centre escorted by the police


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Jan 29, 2011)

They running again  police running too.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Dear kettling taking place police sponsor by sky news


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Jan 29, 2011)

See t.v. crew can get in and out of the kettling so nothing changed there then.


----------



## philx (Jan 29, 2011)

All those coppers , all that overtime just to contain some jogging students with rucksacks.......


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Jan 29, 2011)

two coppers per protesters together with a few mounties.. they are being moved


----------



## philx (Jan 29, 2011)

pressing them in tighter and tighter...


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Two lots of demo in London both outside the Egypt Embassy


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Large group of police moving small groups of protesters


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 29, 2011)

Filth on the way to Egyptian Embassy - Kettle ahoy!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 29, 2011)

Mancester police reported not wearing shoulder ID numbers. Please send vid/photo evidence to GBClegal - http://greenandblackcross.org/


----------



## audiotech (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL@ Sky News


----------



## fiannanahalba (Jan 29, 2011)

" They are out of control" - Sky reporter. WTF. Are there any smouldering police stations in Manchester this afternoon?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 29, 2011)

Innit - fuck Sky News.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Jan 29, 2011)

According to sky new there were some argie bargie outside Mill House with shout of Tory Scum


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 29, 2011)

I was in the group chasing Porter about! Great. Also ace when the other NUS person got booed and had tomatoes lobbed at him until he fucked off the stage. Headed back into town and got kettled after the official march too, and some cunt of a copper tripped me up when I tried to leg it out of the kettle, my elbow is now fucked, had to go to a&e. Arseholes.

Porter was not racially abused, the lying shit. And no real trouble until coppers started kettling us and going in heavy. GMP have to be the fucking worst force in the UK.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 29, 2011)

'Student protesters target NUS president' calling him a "Tory too".

'Eggs and oranges were also thrown by a handful of the protesters at Shane Chowen, the NUS vice-president, when he tried to address the crowd.'

http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2011/jan/29/student-protesters-nus-president


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 29, 2011)

audiotech said:


> 'Student protesters target NUS president' calling him a "Tory too".



And according to Harry's Place, "Tory Jew scum". How lovely the left are.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 29, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> And according to Harry's Place, "Tory Jew scum". How lovely the left are.


 
It's bollocks though.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 29, 2011)

To be honest, they could be chanting anything at all there. But "you're a tory too" does sound plausible.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 29, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> To be honest, they could be chanting anything at all there. But "you're a tory too" does sound plausible.


 
I was there the whole time, I heard no reference to Porter being jewish. Afaik, the only people who have reported this are the Fail. And HP, obviously, but then again HP is like a holding pen for bellends.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 29, 2011)

Fair enough, should have looked at the source more closely. A Daily Mail photographer thought that's what he heard: presumably bollocks.


----------



## shaman75 (Jan 29, 2011)

claimed this pic is of a copper punching a protester for obstructing the police vehicle.






http://jwarren.co.uk/photos/protest/dayx5/student-protests_RAW0115.jpg/view


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> And according to Harry's Place, "Tory Jew scum". How lovely the left are.


Ah, so you're electing to believe this one anonymous report from a right wing rag then?

Why?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 29, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> And according to Harry's Place, "Tory Jew scum". How lovely the left are.



Well done!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 29, 2011)

editor said:


> Ah, so you're electing to believe this one anonymous report from a right wing rag then?
> 
> Why?


 
Cos he's a knob


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 29, 2011)

I certainly didn't hear any racist chants today in Manchester - anyway got some images online of the Manchester student and trade union protest 29th Jan 2011 via the jump.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 29, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Well done!




wtf is that woman on about??


----------



## BigTom (Jan 29, 2011)

I went to london. Nothing much happened that I saw. Millbank all boarded up. 
Sat down in front of a riot van which crashed into a sign as it went around us. That was about the only exciting thing that happened.
Demo outside the egyptian embassy was small but decent, not sure if the other side was bigger, but had to leave to get the coach.

Apparently there are now five our six small groups running around central london blocking junctions asmd occupying shops for short periods before running off somewhere else. 

All in all manchester sounds like the more interesting place to be today


----------



## fiannanahalba (Jan 29, 2011)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> I certainly didn't hear any racist chants today in Manchester - anyway got some images online of the Manchester student and trade union protest 29th Jan 2011 via the jump.


 

Is this spot the cop?


----------



## mancboy (Jan 29, 2011)

fiannanahalba said:


> Is this spot the cop?


 
Is it the one on the extreme right?


----------



## audiotech (Jan 29, 2011)

ddraig said:


> wtf is that woman on about??



Apparently, the "leader" of the Jewish section of the "English Defence League", who describes the audience as "Jew-hating", "pro-Palestinian", "Leftist fascists", who shout "Raus, Raus!" then "Out Out!"?

I heard "Out Out", after a vote, but not "Raus Raus".

There's mention on their YouTube channel, where this originates, of "Israel hating David Cameron."

Mossad, or MI5?


----------



## audiotech (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## butchersapron (Jan 29, 2011)

The Mail is now running this anti-jew nonsense story very prominently btw. (Who is Daily Mail Reporter?)



> *Student union leader pulls out of speaking at fees rally after protesters hurl anti Jewish abuse at him*
> 
> The national president of the NUS pulled out of speaking at a student fees rally after being surrounded by demonstrators calling for his resignation and shouting anti-Semitic insults at him.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 29, 2011)

Pulling out all the stops now.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 29, 2011)

And the torygraph

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/educatio...rter-barracked-with-anti-Semitic-insults.html


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 29, 2011)

It's the Brighton sieg heilers all over again...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 29, 2011)

editor said:


> Ah, so you're electing to believe this one anonymous report from a right wing rag then?
> 
> Why?


 
Er, #57.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 29, 2011)

audiotech said:


> Apparently, the "leader" of the Jewish section of the "English Defence League", who describes the audience as "Jew-hating, pro-Palestinian, Leftist fascists, who shout "Raus, Raus!" then "Out Out!"?
> 
> I heard "out out", after a vote, but not "raus raus".
> 
> There's mention on their YouTube channel, where this originates, of "Israel hating David Cameron."


 
thanks
did seem absurd and fucked up


----------



## killer b (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Jan 29, 2011)

Caption competition. ^

Police officer: "Has a career politician you'll have to get used this sort of thing Aaron. Can put my name down as your future protection hofficer?"


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## OneStrike (Jan 29, 2011)

I didn't even know he was Jewish, yet dislike the puppet, like nearly everyone else i'd imagine.  Was it directly from Porter that the accusation of anti semitic abuse came to reach the media?


----------



## shaman75 (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 30, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> And according to Harry's Place, "Tory Jew scum". How lovely the left are.



Harry's Place? Why should anyone take anything that's posted on that site seriously?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 30, 2011)

Some good pics of Manc here from a mate of mine.

http://stillshooter.photoshelter.com/gallery/Manchester-Cuts-Protest/G0000o6oDLjNyfAI


----------



## Das Uberdog (Jan 30, 2011)

a friend of mine was arrested just outside of the Deansgate kettle in the evening, and at the time there was a guy in a Royal Navy cap who claimed that as an impartial passer-by he'd captured the whole thing on his camera. the video should show my friend, a young lad with a footie scarf and thick, curly black hair being knocked over by a police horse, getting up and hurling some abuse then being pile-drived by about three coppers into the pavement.

he got done for Breach of the Peace and has been fined £80, which he's not going to pay, so if anyone comes across the video it might be useful if he gets a court hearing later on.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 30, 2011)

Keystone Cops. The commentary is exaggerated nonsense.


----------

